# Good boots for snowshoeing up and snowboarding back?



## fluvial (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey folks,

So I'm looking, as the title suggests, for a pair of do it all boots. I like to backcountry and want to snowshoe in and be able to snowboard back without having to carry an extra set of boots with me where ever I go. Suggestions on boots or what would make a good boot for both would be greatly appreciated. I have wide feet so it will be tough. Maybe one fo the new Keen boots would work?

Thanks!


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

any time i go snowshoeing i just wear my snowboard boots. they are really the only boots that i own that are big enough for my snowshoes. most snowboard boots are pretty comfy, and pretty easy to walk in. mine are actually pretty stiff, or at least a lot stiffer than my previous pair of snowboard boots, i really cant flex my ankles much in them, but i have snoeshoed for several hours in them and never had any problem.


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have the Keen Growlers, and have been very happy with them. But I don't think I would want to snowboard in them, probably not enough support for that.
They are extremely light weight and work very well with gators and snowshoes, and even my paddles for feet will fit in them due to the wide footbed.
Good luck with your quest


----------



## kp_hyde (May 29, 2006)

Snowboatd boots are the way to go. Sure, you can probably find a more suitable boot for just snowshoeing, but if you want to board as well, theres no better way. I actually wear my snowboard boots even when all I am doing is snowshoeing.


----------

